# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Chris (Johnny Ruffo)

## Perdita

Home and Away bosses have cast reality star and musician Johnny Ruffo in a guest role, it has been announced.

The singer-songwriter started filming with the Summer Bay soap earlier this month, and his character Chris is expected to stick around for 16 episodes.


Â© Darren Tindale/Newspix / Rex Features


Ruffo told the Herald Sun: "Everyone on set has been so helpful and great to work with."

Meanwhile, revealing details of his role, he told the show's official website: "It is almost like they've written the character just for me.

"He is fun and cheeky, he's a bit of a ladies' man and a little bit cheesy like me. He's a traveller who has been around, much like myself."

Ruffo came third on The X Factor Australia last year, and also won Dancing With The Stars in June.

----------


## Perdita

Former reality star and musician Johnny Ruffo has revealed that he felt 'out of his depth' during his first few days on the Home and Away set.

The singer-songwriter started filming with the Summer Bay soap late last year, and his character Chris is expected to stick around for 16 episodes.

Speaking to TV Week, Ruffo said that he was very nervous as this was his first on-screen acting part.

"For the first couple of days, I was really nervous - and I don't usually get nervous. I was a bit out of my depth," he said.

"I've done some acting before and done plays and studied acting, but this was my first on-screen acting performance.

"It was daunting at first, but the cast make you feel extremely at home. Ray (Meagher) and Georgie (Parker) were so welcoming and helpful."

Ruffo came third on The X Factor Australia in 2011, and also won Dancing with the Stars last June.

----------


## Perdita

Former reality star and musician Johnny Ruffo has insisted that he had to work hard to land his part in Home and Away .

Australian viewers will have seen Ruffo make his debut as Spencer's older brother Chris during Monday's episode of the soap.

Speaking to the Central Telegraph, Ruffo said: "I studied drama for six years at high school and after that as well, so I've always had ambitions to become an actor.

"A lot of people probably perceive me as just getting the role, but I had to audition. I actually auditioned for another role and didn't get it."

Ruffo also teases what viewers can expect upon Chris's arrival in Summer Bay. 

"His initial intention for coming to the Bay is to get his brother to come home and sort things out with the family. He can be seen as a bit of a cheeky guy, but he doesn't cause any trouble or fights. He definitely stirs the pot a little bit, though.

"[He] has his eye on all the women. He loves travelling and loves flirting with the ladies."

Ruffo was initially brought in for 16 episodes but his contract has been extended and he's currently on his second round of filming.

Ruffo came third on The X Factor Australia in 2011, and also won Dancing with the Stars last June.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, it's newcomer Chris Harrington who's causing a stir as he quickly makes his mark on Summer Bay.

Chris (Johnny Ruffo) pays a visit to the Bay to see his brother Spencer, and soon decides that he'd like to stick around for a while.

When Chris meets Indigo Walker (Samara Weaving) for the first time, he's unaware of how she is struggling following her husband Romeo's sudden departure and he cheekily asks whether she is available. 

Chris's question brings it home to Indi that she is indeed single and may need to move on with her life.


Â© Channel 5
Indi meets Chris.


While Indi seems slightly charmed by Chris, the new arrival doesn't prove as popular with Harvey Ryan (Marcus Graham).

Harvey notices that Spencer seems distracted and withdrawn while his brother is around, and this seems to be causing problems for his romance with Maddy Osborne.

Confronting Chris outright, Harvey demands to know why he's staying in the Bay and points out the difficulties that he's causing. However, Chris gets defensive and warns Harvey to back off.


Â© Channel 5
Harvey and Chris argue.



Â© Channel 5
Harvey wants to know why Chris is in the bay

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, May 6 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2013)

----------


## homeawayjsk

The sooner this chris character is gone the better. He looks fake...dont like him

----------

lizann (03-05-2013), tammyy2j (18-06-2013)

----------


## lizann

> The sooner this chris character is gone the better. He looks fake...dont like him


me either

----------

homeawayjsk (06-05-2013)

----------


## lizann

> The sooner this chris character is gone the better. He looks fake...dont like him


me either

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Home and Away, Chris Harrington says goodbye to Summer Bay as he decides that it's time to head back home.

Chris resolves to stop taking the easy way out after Indi Walker (Samara Weaving) tells him that she's going to hire a private investigator to find her ill husband Romeo Smith.

Impressed that Indi is making such a bold move, Chris realises that he needs to start doing the same in his own life.

With his parents' marriage in trouble, Chris decides that things might improve for them if they have a son they can be proud of. As a result, he takes the next bus out of town after saying goodbye to Spencer, Indi, Alf, Roo, Maddy and Harvey.

Fans haven't seen the last of Chris as Johnny Ruffo, who plays him, has since been filming a second stint with the long-running soap. 


Â© Channel 5
Everyone gathers for Chris's farewell.



Â© Channel 5
Spencer and Chris hug.



Â© Channel 5
Chris leaves on a bus.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, June 19 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

tammyy2j (18-06-2013)

----------


## alan45

Home and Away star Johnny Ruffo was rushed to hospital at the weekend after being struck down with a serious case of appendicitis, reports have revealed.

The actor and singer experienced agonising stomach pains on Sunday (June 16) and later went under the knife to have his appendix removed.


Â© Channel 5
Johnny Ruffo.


Ruffo has recently been busy filming new episodes of Home and Away as Summer Bay's Chris Harrington. However, he is now recovering in hospital and will have to take a few days off from the soap.

He told The Daily Telegraph: "I'm fine - I'll be back at work in a couple of days."

A Home and Away spokesperson added: "Johnny is recovering well and we look forward to having him back on set."

Ruffo joined Home and Away in October 2012 for a 16-episode stint as Chris.

The 25-year-old's contract was later extended and he will reappear on screen later this year.

----------


## alan45

Home and Away star Johnny Ruffo was rushed to hospital at the weekend after being struck down with a serious case of appendicitis, reports have revealed.

The actor and singer experienced agonising stomach pains on Sunday (June 16) and later went under the knife to have his appendix removed.

Ruffo has recently been busy filming new episodes of Home and Away as Summer Bay's Chris Harrington. However, he is now recovering in hospital and will have to take a few days off from the soap.

He told The Daily Telegraph: "I'm fine - I'll be back at work in a couple of days."

A Home and Away spokesperson added: "Johnny is recovering well and we look forward to having him back on set."

Ruffo joined Home and Away in October 2012 for a 16-episode stint as Chris.

The 25-year-old's contract was later extended and he will reappear on screen later this year.

----------


## tammyy2j

He should take Spencer and Maddie with him

----------

Dazzle (18-06-2013), homeawayjsk (19-06-2013), lizann (20-06-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Johnny Ruffo has revealed that his character Chris Harrington will return to Summer Bay to pursue Indigo Walker.

Chris and Indi previously spent the night together shortly after she was left devastated when her husband Romeo announced he was dying and left her.

Ruffo told TV Week: 'He's definitely back in the Bay for Indi. He realises he's got feelings for her and he's never really met anyone like her.

"At first he's a little reluctant to tell her how he feels, but then eventually, he tells her why he is back. He tells Indi he really cares for her."

However, whether Indi (Samara Weaving) is finally ready to put her relationship with Romeo behind her and move on is another thing. 

Ruffo said: "It's a bit of a battle for Chris. He doesn't know what to do, but I think he ends up working out the best approach is to be upfront with her. 

"It's all about timing, so maybe things with Chris will help Indi move forward. I think for Indi, this seems like the right time for her, even if it is just to take her mind off things.

However, Chris faces a hurdle in winning over Indi's protective younger sister Sasha (Demi Harman).

Ruffo added: "I don't think Sasha is all that fond of Chris. I think she just feels that Indi is vulnerable at this time."

It was reported earlier today (July 29) that Weaving has filmed her final scenes as Indigo Walker.

----------

Dazzle (29-07-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away charmer Chris Harrington will step up his attempts to woo Indigo Walker with a fairytale-style gesture.

Chris is due to arrive back in Summer Bay with a plan to win over Indi once and for all.

With Indi (Samara Weaving) reluctant to move on after the departure of her husband Romeo Smith, Chris decides to prove himself by treating her like a princess.

Johnny Ruffo, who plays Chris, told TV Week: "Chris is trying to impress Indi as much as he possibly can. He thinks taking her for dinner and organising for them to ride in a horse and carriage is a good trick.

"I think she starts to see a softer side to Chris and warms to him a bit more."

Unfortunately for Chris, Sasha Bezmel (Demi Harman) is unimpressed and still thinks that he isn't a suitable match for her half-sister.

Ruffo added: "It takes Sasha some time to warm up to him. I think Dex is pretty impressed by it, though, so that's a good thing!"

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia, and in October on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## homeawayjsk

Oh no...He is back again. Didnt last long getting rid of him. I was hoping Casey and Indi a better combo. This Chris is useless.

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2013), tammyy2j (09-09-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Indi Walker and Chris Harrington will find their new romance in jeopardy when his former girlfriend Robyn turns up in Summer Bay.

Australian viewers will know that Indi (Samara Weaving) and Chris (Johnny Ruffo) decided to give their relationship a go after Indi decided it was time to move on from her husband Romeo.

However, the couple will be rocked by Robyn's arrival, especially as Chris's former girlfriend is under the impression that they are still together.

Ruffo said to TV Week: "Chris and Indi have just made things official. They are happy and they are going to be honest with each other, then this comes up and it throws a spanner in the works.

"Being in the first few weeks of a relationship, it doesn't help when this happens. It's like, 'We just got into this and there is already trouble - what else is there going to be?' 

"Chris is worried it might ruin things. It's been really difficult for Indi to finally take that step and move forward because she and Romeo had such an amazing relationship."

Home and Away will air these scenes next week in Australia and in the autumn for UK viewers.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Chris Harrington will find his relationship with Indi Walker in trouble when she spies on him and ex-girlfriend Robyn.

As previously reported, Chris (Johnny Ruffo) will be left shocked when Robyn turns up in Summer Bay and makes no secret of the fact that she plans to get him back.

Ruffo told TV Week: "Chris's initial reaction is, 'What am I going to do?' 

"He tries to brush her off but she is determined to get him back. Unfortunately for her, Chris's heart does lie with Indi."

Chris decides that the best thing would be to keep Indi in the dark over the situation.

However, things go from bad to worse for Chris when Indi spots him with Robyn on the beach and assumes he is cheating on her.

Ruffo added: "In his head, the best thing to do is not to tell her because she will get upset and he will just sort it out. 

"But the worst thing is when Indi sees Chris next, she asks him what he did that afternoon and he lies to her. 

"She wonders if he is playing around."

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Home and Away, Chris Harrington returns to Summer Bay unexpectedly.

Chris (Johnny Ruffo) arrives back with the excuse that things aren't going well at home, so he asks his brother Spencer (Andrew Morley) whether he can stay with him for a while.

However, when Chris's attention quickly turns back to Indigo Walker, it's clear that she may be the reason for his return.

As they catch up, Chris offends Indi by suggesting that he wants them to pick up where they left off - being friends with benefits.

Indi isn't pleased as this isn't what she wants from a relationship, but Chris later comes clean with Spencer by revealing that he can't stop thinking about Indiâ¦

Chris returns to the Bay.
Â© Channel 5
Chris returns to the Bay.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, October 10 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, Chris Harrington proves his love for Indigo Walker by sweeping her off her feet.

A romantic Chris (Johnny Ruffo) arrives at the farm in a horse-drawn carriage and whisks Indi off for a date. This impresses Indi (Samara Weaving) and also delights Dex (Charles Cottier), who is glad to see his sister happy again.

Indi is shocked to see Chris' surprise.
Â© Channel 5
Indi is shocked to see Chris' surprise.


Chris takes Indi for a romantic horse and carriage ride.
Â© Channel 5
Chris takes Indi for a horse and carriage ride.


Chris helps Indi from the carriage.
Â© Channel 5
Chris helps Indi from the carriage.


One person who isn't pleased is Sasha Bezmel (Demi Harman), as she doesn't believe that Chris is good enough for Indi.

Dex and Spencer both urge Sasha to give Chris a chance, but will she listen?

Sasha discusses her clash with Chris to Dex.
Â© Channel 5
Sasha discusses her clash with Chris to Dex.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, October 17 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Chris Harrington is shocked to discover that his ex-girlfriend Robyn has turned up in Summer Bay.

Irene and Roo are also perplexed by the arrival of Robyn, who claims to still be Chris's girlfriend. When Chris brings Indi to the Diner, he has to leave as soon as he spots Robyn. 

Chris (Johnny Ruffo) continues to avoid Robyn until he is confronted by Irene and Roo. He eventually reveals that he got together with Robyn when he was travelling, but he hasn't seen her since. Chris explains that whilst he has stopped replying to her messages, he never made it clear that they had actually broken up.

Despite Chris's promise to sort it out, Roo is left dismayed when Robyn shows up to the gym wanting a membership and it becomes clear that she has no intentions to leave.

After Robyn gets a text to meet Chris, he does his best to explain why he hasn't stayed in touch. He tells her it's over but lies about having a girlfriend, saying he just needs space. 

However, from a distance, Indi sees Chris embracing Robyn and immediately gets the wrong idea...

Chris gets a visit from his ex-girlfriend. 
Â© Channel 5
Chris gets a visit from his ex-girlfriend.


Chris spends time with his ex-girlfriend Robyn.
Â© Channel 5
Chris spends time with his ex-girlfriend Robyn.


Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, November 25 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5

----------


## Perdita

Meanwhile in Summer Bay, Indi Walker struggles to come to terms with the news that her husband Romeo has passed away

As the stress of recent events becomes too much for her, a devastated Indi (Samara Weaving) lashes out at Robyn by slapping her.

After having an argument with Robyn over Indi's actions, Chris visits Indi and asks why she is pushing him away.

Indi then tearfully reveals that she feels like she's been cheating on Romeo by being with Chris as Romeo has been alive the whole time. 

Indi explains her guilt over not being here for him during his final hours, but as her grief overwhelms her, she falls into Chris's arms.

Indi receives Romeo's belongings.
Â© Channel 5
Indi receives Romeo's belongings.


Indi removes her wedding ring.
Â© Channel 5
Indi removes her wedding ring.


Indi puts her wedding rings beside Romeos.
Â© Channel 5
Indi puts her wedding rings beside Romeo's.


Chris embraces Indi.
Â© Channel 5
Chris embraces Indi.


Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, December 10 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Johnny Ruffo has said that his character Chris Harrington will get a new love interest next year.

Viewers will know that Chris recently had his heart broken when girlfriend Indi Walker decided to leave Summer Bay without him.

However, Ruffo revealed to TV Week that Chris won't stay single for too long following Indi's departure.

He said: "Indi bailed on him. So there is a new love interest. Chris is by himself for a while. He really enjoys helping other people out and having a bit of fun.

"But there is a new love interest coming up."

Speaking about his own love life, Ruffo added: "I'm not happy about it. I am always meeting girls but I never have enough time to get to know them because I work so much.

"It's one of the downsides - I don't have enough time to meet people."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2mycOpMF4

----------


## TaintedLove

I was hoping he would have left with Indi

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, Chris Harrington is left heartbroken as Indi Walker makes a drastic decision.

Upcoming episodes see Indi (Samara Weaving) realise that she can no longer stick around in the Bay as it holds too many memories of the time she shared with her late husband Romeo Smith.

As Indi makes plans to go travelling, she initially leaves Chris (Johnny Ruffo) in the dark over her intentions - unsure of how to tell him.

When Indi eventually breaks the news, Chris hopes he can go with her, until she finally confesses that she wants a fresh start all by herself. Will Chris cope with the break-up?

Indi breaks up with Chris 
Â© Channel 5
Indi breaks up with Chris

Chris is shocked by Indi's decision.
Â© Channel 5
Chris is shocked by Indi's decision.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, January 29 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## tammyy2j

Chris Harrington will spark two major medical scares in Summer Bay when he accidentally serves up poisonous dishes at the Diner.

Chris makes a potentially deadly mistake when he accidentally uses death cap mushrooms as ingredients for a batch of risotto that he is cooking up.
The local charmer picks the mushrooms himself, but is completely unaware of his mistake until two of the Bay's much-loved residents collapse after sampling his food.

Leah Patterson-Baker (Ada Nicodemou) is first to suffer symptoms, and she has to be rushed to hospital after losing consciousness at home.

The scare becomes more serious than anyone could have anticipated, as doctors later report that Leah's liver is failing and she could need a transplant if the situation doesn't improve.

At the same time, Chris and Alf Stewart (Ray Meagher) are out on a boat together when Alf starts experiencing similar symptoms after eating the risotto.

Just as Alf loses consciousness, the boat's engine suddenly dies - leaving Chris facing a frantic race against time to get the Summer Bay stalwart to safety.
Johnny Ruffo, who plays Chris, told TV Week: "Chris is in a bad situation. There is no service on his phone, so he has to find a way to get Alf back to shore fast.

"Chris is feeling incredibly guilty. He can't stop beating himself up about it."

----------

TaintedLove (02-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Also on Home and Away, Denny Miller finally agrees to give Chris Harrington a second chance, despite having feelings for Casey Braxton. 

Chris (Johnny Ruffo) is desperate to win back Denny's affections and embarks on a mission to take her attention away from Casey.

After several failed attempts, including an embarrassing incident while surfing, Chris decides to impress Denny using methods from his 'pick up' book.

However, when Casey sees Denny, he tells her that even though they do have feelings for each other, she needs to stop giving Chris the cold shoulder.

Later, Chris and Denny finally meet up and talk, where Denny tells him that she will give him a second chance, but she needs proof that he will drop his act.

Taking Denny's advice on board, Chris jumps off the Pier, destroying his pick up book in the process. Denny jumps in with him and they kiss, but can she really put her feelings for Casey behind her?

Denny talks to Chris
Â© Channel 5
Denny talks to Chris

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, July 10 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead at Summer Bay, Chris Harrington is left humiliated when he misreads the signs from his former girlfriend Denny Miller.

When Chris (Johnny Ruffo) notices that Denny (Jessica Grace Smith) seems down, he suggests that they hang out as friends, leaving Ricky to warn Denny that he has got the wrong idea.

Chris visits Denny
Â© Channel 5
Chris visits Denny

As Denny and Chris spend time together, Chris encourages Denny to talk about how things are going with Casey. 

Denny admits to Chris that she's struggling to deal with Casey's dealings with Andy Barrett, but as Denny thanks Chris for being a good listener, Chris leans in and kisses her. 

Furious with Chris, Denny throws him out as he desperately tries to explain that he misread her signals, but will Denny listen?

Chris misreads Denny's signals
Â© Channel 5
Chris misreads Denny's signals

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, October 2 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Chris Harrington will betray Billie Ashford in order to get her to confess to framing Nate Cooper.

A new storyline sees Billie throw Nate's life into jeopardy by wrongly accusing him of sexual assault and Chris will decide to take action when he starts to see through her lies.

Chris has found himself in a difficult position having been the first person to see Billie following the 'attack', but he will realise the extent of her hate campaign towards Nate when he discovers that she was responsible for putting up embarrassing photos of his girlfriend Kat.

Deciding to take action, Chris heads over to Billie's where she believes they are spending the evening together, but he secretly starts recording audio on his phone. 

Chris invites Billie round, and while she cracks open a bottle of wine he starts recording her on his phone
Â© Channel 5
Chris secretly records Billie on his phone

As the pair start to talk about the statement he gave to the police, Chris starts to call Billie's bluff by saying that he knows the truth as he saw what really happened.

Chris continues his plan and convinces Billie that she has done the right thing in framing Nate, but just as she is about to open up, she realises he is recording her on his phone.

Furious, Billie tells Chris that she would never be so stupid as to fall for such a trick, admitting she only framed Nate to get back at him and Kat for embarrassing her.

Although Billie is smug that her confession won't have been caught on Chris's phone, she soon realises she has been set up when the police enter and Chris reveals a wire under his shirt. Will Billie have to deal with the repercussions of her lies?

Chris tries to get Billie to own up to her lies, but Billie grabs the phone from his pocket and stops the recording
Â© Channel 5
Chris tries to get Billie to own up to her lies

Just as Billie thinks she's foiled Chris's plan, Sergeant Emerson emerges, and Chris pulls up his shirt to reveal a wire
Â© Channel 5
Sergeant Emerson and Chris catch Billie out

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, September 1 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3jVw1hAql

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2015), Pantherboy (22-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Johnny Ruffo has recently signed a new contract to stay with the show.

The actor and singer has played Chris Harrington on the Australian soap for the last three years, but admitted that he has no plans to move on at the moment.

Speaking to TV Week, he said: "I'm loving it and who knows? I might be the new Irene or Alf.

"I don't mind getting about in a hat and telling everyone off. I feel like Chris is starting to come into his own. He has been able to take the bull by the horns and show them what he's made of."

Chris and Irene at The Diner in support of Leah
Â©  Channel 5
Ruffo was a finalist on X Factor Australia prior to joining Home and Away, and also went on to win season 12 of Dancing with the Stars.

Speaking about the criticism he has faced, he said: "​You just get it done. The good reviews and the bad reviews, you take it all with a pinch of salt. 

"At the end of the day, it is one person's opinion. It is when they are not talking about you that you have to worry. It means you're irrelevant."


_Not bad for somebody who was only to guest_

----------

Dazzle (21-12-2015), lizann (21-12-2015), Pantherboy (21-12-2015), tammyy2j (21-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> _Not bad for somebody who was only to guest_


I couldn't stand Chris during his initial guest stint but I really like him now. I'm glad Johnny's staying put for the moment.

----------

lizann (21-12-2015), Pantherboy (21-12-2015), Perdita (21-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I couldn't stand Chris during his initial guest stint but I really like him now. I'm glad Johnny's staying put for the moment.


Same here, did not like the character at first but he sure has grown on me  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (21-12-2015), Pantherboy (21-12-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

Chris redeemed himself in my eyes when he framed Billie to help out Dr Nate Cooper.  He may not be one of my favourite characters in H&A, but I don`t dislike him as much as I used to. Whatever faults Chris has, loyalty to his friends is not one of them. Its quite admirable.
I will definitely feel sorry for him though when Hannah dumps him for Andy Barrett. Or maybe he dumps her to save face. Whichever way it goes, he will be very hurt. 
Maybe he can lust over Charlotte next. Oh wait.....
 :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Chris deserves a nice girlfriend who'll take him seriously and won't dump him for someone else after five minutes.

----------


## Pantherboy

*A Shock Departure Announced!* 

After a spate of rumoured departures, the Seven Network has announced a departure, completely out of left field, that will see a fan favourite say goodbye to the Bay.


*Chris Harrington to Leave Summer Bay!*

After confirming the departures of *Ricky Sharpe* and *Andy Barrett*, the Seven Network has shocked viewers by announcing that _Johnny Ruffo_ has left his role as cheeky Diner waiter, *Chris Harrington*.

The singer-turned-actor, much adored by fans of Home and Away, confirmed in December 2015 that he had renewed his contract with the long running soap, telling TV Week,_ âIâm loving it â and, who knows? I might be the new Irene or Alf. I donât mind getting about it in a hat and telling everyone off.â
_
Despite these claims, the Seven Network announced the characterâs departure this afternoon and confirmed that Johnny Ruffo would be moving onto other projects, whilst remaining onscreen for some months.

The unexpected news comes after rumours that characters including *Maddy Osborne, Josh Barrett, Hannah Wilson and Oscar MacGuire* were leaving the show, with the latter two rumoured to be killed in the seriesâ upcoming explosion storyline.

Johnny was introduced into the series in April 2013 as the older brother of runaway Spencer Harrington as a guest character, but returned in August as a main character. In his three-and-a-half years playing the lovable larrikin, Chris Harrington, he has been involved in several big storylines including a hostage situation, an accidental poisoning of Diner-goers including Alf and Leah and several romance storylines alongside Denny Miller, which resulted in a love triangle with Casey Braxton, and, currently, Hannah Wilson.

Back to the Bay would like to wish Johnny the best of luck in the future.

BTTB

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2016), Perdita (27-04-2016), tammyy2j (27-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I will miss Chris

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2016), lizann (27-04-2016), Pantherboy (27-04-2016), Perdita (27-04-2016)

----------


## hward

Oh no, I love Chris!  I'll really miss his scenes with John and Irene

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2016), Pantherboy (27-04-2016), tammyy2j (27-04-2016)

----------


## Nell532

I'm gonna miss him too! I didn't really like him in the beginning, but now he's one of my favourites. 
It seems like so many characters have left/are leaving the show...  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2016), hward (28-04-2016), lizann (28-04-2016), Pantherboy (27-04-2016), tammyy2j (27-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

He has got a good heart even if he makes mistakes helping others

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2016), hward (28-04-2016), lellygurl (28-04-2016), lizann (28-04-2016), Pantherboy (27-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

He's got a personality and is very endearing, whereas most of the younger characters in today's H&A are bland and interchangeable. I'm another one who will miss Chris.  :Sad:

----------

hward (28-04-2016), lizann (28-04-2016), Pantherboy (27-04-2016), Perdita (28-04-2016), tammyy2j (27-04-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

I have a feeling that Johnny`s departure had something to do with his recent legal troubles (DUI).Which to me seems hypocritical if true because there were far worse characters going bad in the past....Martha being one. Maybe 'Martha' will clean up her act now she`s joined Neighbours. Perhaps Johnny will join Neighbours too at some point in the future.
H&A seems to be having a massive clearing out lately. Possibly to make way for the Morgan boys? I hope they won`t be Braxton clones....I couldn`t stand that.

----------


## Dazzle

> I have a feeling that Johnny`s departure had something to do with his recent legal troubles (DUI).Which to me seems hypocritical if true because there were far worse characters going bad in the past....Martha being one. Maybe 'Martha' will clean up her act now she`s joined Neighbours. Perhaps Johnny will join Neighbours too at some point in the future.


I agree with you about the reason for Johnny's departure. What I read was that he committed sixteen speeding offences in seven months, something it's hard to contemplate anyone doing.  There was also a warrant out for his arrest because he failed to turn up in court. I imagine he severely embarrassed his H&A bosses.

However, H&A bosses apparently got rid of Jodi Gordon because of her high profile drug problems so I don't see any hypocrisy.  It sounds like she cleaned up her act years ago and is now a mother, so hopefully those days are behind her.

Neighbours' recent signings of ex H&A stars can only be good publicity for Neighbours - for which I'm glad.

----------


## Pantherboy

Following on from the last couple of posts, this is one of the articles, from back in February, about Johnny's "problems with the Law":

*"Johnny Ruffo Banned From Driving*

Home and Away star *Johnny Ruffo* has been disqualified from driving for two years, and fined over $3000, after pleading guilty to a string of driving offences.

In September of last year, the 27-year old actor/singer was caught by police driving an unregistered and uninsured vehicle. Earlier in the year, Ruffo had also gathered 13 speeding tickets, one of which resulted in him losing his license after driving more than 30km/h over the speed limit.

Late last year, Ruffo attended court and asked for an adjournment on the charges after he failed to turn up to court. He also had an arrest warrant revoked that was put in place due to his absence.

Ruffo’s lawyer, Nic Angelov pleaded guilty to five driving offences on behalf of his client at Sydney’s Downing Centre Local Court in late January.

On 25th February, Ruffo was disqualified from driving for two years and fined $3080 for a number of offences. As well as charges for driving an unregistered and uninsured vehicle, Ruffo had also failed to notify the RMS of a change in his address, driven the vehicle whilst disqualified, and had not paid taxes on the vehicle.

Angelov explained that his client “accepts that the responsibilities (of driving) he has not met, and they are not for him.” and that Ruffo intends to sell the vehicle.

Stating that the situation could have been avoided if Ruffo had paid closer attention to correspondence from the RMS, Deputy Chief Magistrate Jane Mottley said “It’s all too little, too late. Fundamentally, you are the architect of your own outcomes.”

Ruffo has played *Chris Harrington* on Home and Away since 2013 and has recently renewed his contract, ensuring his place on the show until 2018."

BTTB

----------

Dazzle (02-05-2016), TaintedLove (02-05-2016), tammyy2j (05-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Chris was so sweet with Hannah during her cancer ordeal and Johnny also proved his acting chops, he will be missed  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2016), lizann (05-05-2016), Pantherboy (05-05-2016), Topaz (06-05-2016)

----------


## Topaz

I will really miss Chris. After Dex left he took over as the more comical character and he has grown on me over the years. In heartbroken for him at the mo where Hannah has died. Lots of great characters leaving this year, such a shame :-(

----------

Dazzle (06-05-2016), lizann (07-05-2016), Pantherboy (06-05-2016), Perdita (06-05-2016)

----------


## lellygurl

> Following on from the last couple of posts, this is one of the articles, from back in February, about Johnny's "problems with the Law":
> 
> *"Johnny Ruffo Banned From Driving*
> 
> Home and Away star *Johnny Ruffo* has been disqualified from driving for two years, and fined over $3000, after pleading guilty to a string of driving offences.
> 
> In September of last year, the 27-year old actor/singer was caught by police driving an unregistered and uninsured vehicle. Earlier in the year, Ruffo had also gathered 13 speeding tickets, one of which resulted in him losing his license after driving more than 30km/h over the speed limit.
> 
> Late last year, Ruffo attended court and asked for an adjournment on the charges after he failed to turn up to court. He also had an arrest warrant revoked that was put in place due to his absence.
> ...


So... with this extension of contract, does this mean that he IS leaving or not?

----------


## lellygurl

> Following on from the last couple of posts, this is one of the articles, from back in February, about Johnny's "problems with the Law":
> 
> *"Johnny Ruffo Banned From Driving*
> 
> Home and Away star *Johnny Ruffo* has been disqualified from driving for two years, and fined over $3000, after pleading guilty to a string of driving offences.
> 
> In September of last year, the 27-year old actor/singer was caught by police driving an unregistered and uninsured vehicle. Earlier in the year, Ruffo had also gathered 13 speeding tickets, one of which resulted in him losing his license after driving more than 30km/h over the speed limit.
> 
> Late last year, Ruffo attended court and asked for an adjournment on the charges after he failed to turn up to court. He also had an arrest warrant revoked that was put in place due to his absence.
> ...


So... with this extension of contract, does this mean that he IS leaving or not?

----------

Pantherboy (09-05-2016), Perdita (08-05-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> So... with this extension of contract, does this mean that he IS leaving or not?


Yes, he is definitely leaving (he has finished filming, but will still be seen on air for some months). I am not sure whether it was mentioned (officially) how long his contract extension was for when he announced it in December, but from the comments Johnny made at the time (about loving being on the show etc), I think people assumed it was probably for 3 years? With it now being announced by Ch7, only a couple of months later, that he will be leaving, many people have been questioning whether it has had anything to do with his legal problems, as has been discussed on this thread, or maybe whether his contract extension was only ever for, say, 6 months or less (& Johnny was just throwing in a red herring earlier with his comment that he "might be the new Alf or Irene" etc?). The bottom line is he is definitely leaving.

----------

Dazzle (09-05-2016), lellygurl (09-05-2016), Perdita (09-05-2016), TaintedLove (09-05-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

I have to say I shed a tear for poor Chris near the end of last night's episode, when he said "I just want Hannah back".

----------

Dazzle (10-05-2016), lellygurl (10-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I have to say I shed a tear for poor Chris near the end of last night's episode, when he said "I just want Hannah back".


I'm going to find that hard to watch too.  :Sad:

----------

Pantherboy (10-05-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

> I have to say I shed a tear for poor Chris near the end of last night's episode, when he said "I just want Hannah back".


Really? Ruffo was woeful in those scenes, as was Tai Hara. Two badly acted characters grieving for another badly acted character in Hannah made me laugh more than anything else. 

That said, Chris was a good addition when he does all the light hearted stuff with John and Irene. Still, I'd rather have actors instead of musicians or models on the show. Not sad to see off Hannah and Oscar, and won't lose sleep over Chris or Andy, either.

Time for Home and Away to start casting actors again. Good to see that with James Stewart being cast... His character's sister seems decent enough, hopefully his brothers follow suit.

----------


## CuriousCase

> I have to say I shed a tear for poor Chris near the end of last night's episode, when he said "I just want Hannah back".


Really? Ruffo was woeful in those scenes, as was Tai Hara. Two badly acted characters grieving for another badly acted character in Hannah made me laugh more than anything else. 

That said, Chris was a good addition when he does all the light hearted stuff with John and Irene. Still, I'd rather have actors instead of musicians or models on the show. Not sad to see off Hannah and Oscar, and won't lose sleep over Chris or Andy, either.

Time for Home and Away to start casting actors again. Good to see that with James Stewart being cast... His character's sister seems decent enough, hopefully his brothers follow suit.

----------

TaintedLove (10-05-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Really? Ruffo was woeful in those scenes, as was Tai Hara. Two badly acted characters grieving for another badly acted character in Hannah made me laugh more than anything else. 
> 
> That said, Chris was a good addition when he does all the light hearted stuff with John and Irene.


Respectfully, CuriousCase, I was referring to the character of Chris being so upset over the death of Hannah, when I said "I shed a tear for Chris", not making a judgement on the caliber of the acting. Personally, I could never laugh over that type of scenario, no matter how bad I thought the acting was. Having said that, I think you are being quite harsh on Ruffo here. He isn't the greatest actor in the world, (the same could probably be said for a lot of the cast!) but IMO he did a good job here & it was one of his strongest scenes. I appreciate where you are coming from CuriousCase, & agree with your point that Chris is good doing the lighthearted stuff, but in this case, again, I respectfully disagree. As for Tai Hara/Andy, I have never been a fan, & like you, won't be sad to see him leave.

(I hope I don't cause any arguments here - Having lost both parents separately in recent years, I was a bit down on Monday after "visiting" them at the cemetery after Mother's Day on Sunday - & for the same reason, not looking forward to the funeral scenes on Wednesday night's episode. Sorry, for the downer!)

----------

Dazzle (10-05-2016), maidmarian (11-05-2016), Nell532 (11-05-2016), Perdita (10-05-2016), TaintedLove (11-05-2016), tammyy2j (10-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

No apologies necessary Pantherboy, and I'm sorry to hear you've been feeling down.  :Sad: 

I completely agree with you about Chris. I find him very endearing and feel for him if he's having a hard time, irrespective of Johnny Ruffo's acting (which I think is OK and certainly not the worst on H&A).  I don't like Hannah much either but that makes no difference to empathising with the loss of a character I do like.

----------

Pantherboy (10-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I have lost both parents within 6 months of each other over 20 years ago and have downers on certain dates, I can empathise with you and hope you feel more uplifted again soon  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (10-05-2016), maidmarian (11-05-2016), Nell532 (11-05-2016), Pantherboy (10-05-2016), tammyy2j (10-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I actually think Johnny's acting is quite good compared to others on the show 

Sorry to hear that Perdita and Pantherboy

----------

Dazzle (10-05-2016), Pantherboy (11-05-2016), Perdita (10-05-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

Eh... There is a reason why Johnny Ruffo was excluded from the funeral ep... If the 'Chris can't face the funeral' plotline was something to be taken seriously, they would have included a scene or two in the episode to show him at home grieving in his own way - as they've done in the past. But, of course, they knew Ruffo hasn't the chops and didn't write him in on the ep.

----------


## Pantherboy

> Eh... There is a reason why Johnny Ruffo was excluded from the funeral ep... If the 'Chris can't face the funeral' plotline was something to be taken seriously, they would have included a scene or two in the episode to show him at home grieving in his own way - as they've done in the past. But, of course, they knew Ruffo hasn't the chops and didn't write him in on the ep.


I have to disagree. IMO the main emphasis of this funeral episode was to show the families pain, in particular Evie's grief for her twin & aunt, & also Zac's grief. It was a perfectly legitimate plotline, of course, for them to have Chris not being able to face the funeral (& wanting to be on his own) & they may have decided that to also include Chris & his despair at the funeral may have taken away from Evie's scenes etc (which I must say Philippa acted out so well, particularly when she was kneeling down between the two coffins). Rather than focussing on Chris' story as well, apart from Tank saying that he believes the blast was his fault etc, the other main emphasis in this episode was Andy's grief/guilt  - where we saw Andy brooding in the background at the funeral & then having another crying scene, with Josh back at their house. Having a separate/extra scene with Chris also "grieving in his own way", might have been considered overkill. Just because they didn't show Chris moping around at home IMO doesn't mean they think his acting ability wasn't up to it. Having said that, I would have liked someone at the wake to have said that they were going around to check on Chris to see if he was ok - like Evie told Josh to go & check on Andy - but unfortunately it didn't happen. You obviously aren't a fan of Ruffo's CuriousCase, & that is fine, no problem (I am not a fan of his singing!). Like I mentioned previously, I don't think he is the greatest actor, but IMO he is certainly not the worst either. We will probably have to agree to disagree on that.

While the funeral episode was about the families grief, Tank's involvement in the explosion, & then Andy's pain/guilt, I think we may see a separate episode coming up shortly dealing more with how Chris is handling things - the TV Week soap diary for next Monday 16th, says that "John suggests a positive way Chris can channel his grief over Hannah". It will be interesting to see how Ruffo handles these scenes. (A while back we saw Chris punch Andy when he found out he kissed Evie, where I think John & Alf broke them up. There were photos around last year of filming at Palm Beach of a separate occasion where Chris punches Andy again, near the surf club, & he was standing over him - this time Chris is in his lifeguards gear & from memory John & Leah are also there. These scenes haven't been shown on air yet. I wonder if this may happen in Monday's episode? & might be what prompts John to suggest another way for Chris to "channel his grief"? We will see.). With Irene AWOL at the moment, I also hope that at some stage we will get to see a scene with Irene comforting Chris & vice-versa, but won't hold my breath!

EDIT & SPOILER ALERT: The episode I mentioned above with Chris punching Andy actually went to air tonight (Thursday). John takes Chris to the cemetery to say goodbye to Hannah - I think Ruffo did OK.

----------

Dazzle (12-05-2016), Perdita (12-05-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

> I have to disagree. IMO the main emphasis of this funeral episode was to show the families pain, in particular Evie's grief for her twin & aunt, & also Zac's grief. It was a perfectly legitimate plotline, of course, for them to have Chris not being able to face the funeral (& wanting to be on his own) & they may have decided that to also include Chris & his despair at the funeral may have taken away from Evie's scenes etc (which I must say Philippa acted out so well, particularly when she was kneeling down between the two coffins). Rather than focussing on Chris' story as well, apart from Tank saying that he believes the blast was his fault etc, the other main emphasis in this episode was Andy's grief/guilt  - where we saw Andy brooding in the background at the funeral & then having another crying scene, with Josh back at their house. Having a separate/extra scene with Chris also "grieving in his own way", might have been considered overkill. Just because they didn't show Chris moping around at home IMO doesn't mean they think his acting ability wasn't up to it. Having said that, I would have liked someone at the wake to have said that they were going around to check on Chris to see if he was ok - like Evie told Josh to go & check on Andy - but unfortunately it didn't happen. You obviously aren't a fan of Ruffo's CuriousCase, & that is fine, no problem (I am not a fan of his singing!). Like I mentioned previously, I don't think he is the greatest actor, but IMO he is certainly not the worst either. We will probably have to agree to disagree on that.
> 
> While the funeral episode was about the families grief, Tank's involvement in the explosion, & then Andy's pain/guilt, I think we may see a separate episode coming up shortly dealing more with how Chris is handling things - the TV Week soap diary for next Monday 16th, says that "John suggests a positive way Chris can channel his grief over Hannah". It will be interesting to see how Ruffo handles these scenes. (A while back we saw Chris punch Andy when he found out he kissed Evie, where I think John & Alf broke them up. There were photos around last year of filming at Palm Beach of a separate occasion where Chris punches Andy again, near the surf club, & he was standing over him - this time Chris is in his lifeguards gear & from memory John & Leah are also there. These scenes haven't been shown on air yet. I wonder if this may happen in Monday's episode? & might be what prompts John to suggest another way for Chris to "channel his grief"? We will see.). With Irene AWOL at the moment, I also hope that at some stage we will get to see a scene with Irene comforting Chris & vice-versa, but won't hold my breath!
> 
> EDIT & SPOILER ALERT: The episode I mentioned above with Chris punching Andy actually went to air tonight (Thursday). John takes Chris to the cemetery to say goodbye to Hannah - I think Ruffo did OK.


Just watched the ep - yes, we'll have to agree to disagree. He was terrible, and what Phillipa Northeast had to do yesterday was much more challenging. The producers and writers were right in having Ruffo _attempt_ to break down in a scene by himself, as opposed to having Evie bawl her eyes out in front of other actors and extras.

----------


## CuriousCase

> I have to disagree. IMO the main emphasis of this funeral episode was to show the families pain, in particular Evie's grief for her twin & aunt, & also Zac's grief. It was a perfectly legitimate plotline, of course, for them to have Chris not being able to face the funeral (& wanting to be on his own) & they may have decided that to also include Chris & his despair at the funeral may have taken away from Evie's scenes etc (which I must say Philippa acted out so well, particularly when she was kneeling down between the two coffins). Rather than focussing on Chris' story as well, apart from Tank saying that he believes the blast was his fault etc, the other main emphasis in this episode was Andy's grief/guilt  - where we saw Andy brooding in the background at the funeral & then having another crying scene, with Josh back at their house. Having a separate/extra scene with Chris also "grieving in his own way", might have been considered overkill. Just because they didn't show Chris moping around at home IMO doesn't mean they think his acting ability wasn't up to it. Having said that, I would have liked someone at the wake to have said that they were going around to check on Chris to see if he was ok - like Evie told Josh to go & check on Andy - but unfortunately it didn't happen. You obviously aren't a fan of Ruffo's CuriousCase, & that is fine, no problem (I am not a fan of his singing!). Like I mentioned previously, I don't think he is the greatest actor, but IMO he is certainly not the worst either. We will probably have to agree to disagree on that.
> 
> While the funeral episode was about the families grief, Tank's involvement in the explosion, & then Andy's pain/guilt, I think we may see a separate episode coming up shortly dealing more with how Chris is handling things - the TV Week soap diary for next Monday 16th, says that "John suggests a positive way Chris can channel his grief over Hannah". It will be interesting to see how Ruffo handles these scenes. (A while back we saw Chris punch Andy when he found out he kissed Evie, where I think John & Alf broke them up. There were photos around last year of filming at Palm Beach of a separate occasion where Chris punches Andy again, near the surf club, & he was standing over him - this time Chris is in his lifeguards gear & from memory John & Leah are also there. These scenes haven't been shown on air yet. I wonder if this may happen in Monday's episode? & might be what prompts John to suggest another way for Chris to "channel his grief"? We will see.). With Irene AWOL at the moment, I also hope that at some stage we will get to see a scene with Irene comforting Chris & vice-versa, but won't hold my breath!
> 
> EDIT & SPOILER ALERT: The episode I mentioned above with Chris punching Andy actually went to air tonight (Thursday). John takes Chris to the cemetery to say goodbye to Hannah - I think Ruffo did OK.


Just watched the ep - yes, we'll have to agree to disagree. He was terrible, and what Phillipa Northeast had to do yesterday was much more challenging. The producers and writers were right in having Ruffo _attempt_ to break down in a scene by himself, as opposed to having Evie bawl her eyes out in front of other actors and extras.

----------


## Dazzle

> Just watched the ep - yes, we'll have to agree to disagree. He was terrible, and what Phillipa Northeast had to do yesterday was much more challenging. The producers and writers were right in having Ruffo _attempt_ to break down in a scene by himself, as opposed to having Evie bawl her eyes out in front of other actors and extras.


I haven't seen the episode but I remember thinking that Evie's reaction to the news of Denny's death was some very bad acting.

As far as doing it in front of other actors and extas, there are always loads of people out of shot anyway so I don't see the difference in how many other actors are in the scene.  They're all used to acting in front of many people.

I may well agree with you that Chris' reaction is bad when I see the episode, but I still don't think he was deliberately written out of the funeral and shown breaking down by himself because the H&A team consider him a bad actor.  Maybe he was unavailable to film the funeral scenes (in court perhaps?  :Big Grin: ).  Pia Millar who plays Katarina is the worst actor in the show at the moment in my opinion and she's not kept out of emotional scenes (the same goes for others I consider poor actors such as Andy, Maddy, Ash, Phoebe, Hunter).

----------

Pantherboy (12-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in the Bay, there's a huge announcement from Chris Harrington when he reveals that he's leaving forever.

Chris decides that it's time for a fresh start when he realises that he's still not over the tragic death of his girlfriend Hannah Wilson, who was a casualty of the recent caravan park explosion.

After bottling everything up, Chris finally confides in John Palmer (Shane Withington) by admitting that he sees reminders of Hannah everywhere he turns.

Chris's loved ones think he's turning a corner when they later see him out and about at the Diner after days of shutting himself away, but they're shocked when he explains what he's decided.

Chris Harrington announces that he's leaving in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5
Chris announces that he's been struggling ever since Hannah's death and he's unable to move on while he remains in town, so it's time for him to leave the Bay. How will everyone feel about him moving on?

Johnny Ruffo's departure from the role of Chris was announced in April, when the show's Aussie broadcaster Channel Seven confirmed that he was bowing out "to take on new challenges".

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, October 26 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (15-10-2016), lizann (24-10-2016), Pantherboy (15-10-2016), tammyy2j (18-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I will miss Chris

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2016), FunkyMonkey (24-10-2016), lizann (24-10-2016), Pantherboy (18-10-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

msn.com article today:


*Former Home And Away star Johnny Ruffo has had a brain tumour removed*


Johnny Ruffo took to Instagram today to share some distressing news about his health.

“On Sunday I went into hospital with a migraine," Johnny tells TV WEEK. “I had to have emergency surgery to have a brain tumour removed. I am on the mend and feeling positive. Keep me in your thoughts."

The former Home And Away star uploaded two photos to his Instagram account. One image was of him recovering in a hospital bed, the other of a large scar running across the top of his forehead.

He captioned the image with, “Some things in life really put things into perspective, hoping for a positive result, keep me in your thoughts x”.

Friends have taken to social media to wish the 29-year-old well.

“Thinking of you lad,” NRL player Sam Burgess wrote.

“Praying for you,” Footy Show host Beau Ryan commented.

Warning: Graphic Image.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXl7r5-AH1S/

https://s.yimg.com/iu/api/res/1.2/3M...bb5a1055c8.jpg

https://s.yimg.com/iu/api/res/1.2/Qt...bbe02e918a.jpg

----------

Dazzle (10-08-2017), Perdita (10-08-2017), tammyy2j (10-08-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

I hope Johnny fully recovers from his ordeal.  I'd like to see him back in H&A some day.

----------

Pantherboy (11-08-2017), tammyy2j (10-08-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> I hope Johnny fully recovers from his ordeal.  I'd like to see him back in H&A some day.


Did not like him to start with but he sure grew on me .. speedy recovery, Johnny xoxo

----------

Dazzle (10-08-2017), Pantherboy (11-08-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I hope Johnny fully recovers from his ordeal.  I'd like to see him back in H&A some day.


I would too

----------

Dazzle (10-08-2017), Pantherboy (11-08-2017), Perdita (10-08-2017)

----------


## Perdita

It has been less than a week after we heard the devastating news of Johnny Ruffoâs brain tumour removal, and now, the singer, actor confirmed he has cancer.

The former Home and Away actor is still smiling in his new photo where he asked fans for their support: "Please stay positive for me and [sic] ill try to update you guys on my progress," he wrote.

Ruffo underwent emergency surgery to remove a brain tumour last Sunday after going to hospital because of a migraine. In a world of sudden surprises, its good to know there will always be those who can help in a crisis.

https://au.tv.yahoo.com/home-and-awa...-cancer/#page1


 :Crying:    Prayers for a full recovery

----------

Pantherboy (17-08-2017), TaintedLove (22-08-2017), tammyy2j (19-09-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Home And Away star James Stewart supports Johnny Ruffo through cancer recovery

The two H&A stars are keeping the bromance alive.
*
Actor James Stewart has been rallying behind his Home And Away pal Johnny Ruffo throughout his brain cancer recovery. 

James shared a sweet snap of the two of them earlier today, writing: âSooo much love. The big man, Johnny Ruffo.â

https://www.instagram.com/p/BZM6oOTlh6V/

Over the weekend, Johnny made his first red carpet appearance since news broke of his brain tumour. 

The 29-year-old, who formerly played Chris Harrington on Home And Away, was accompanied by his girlfriend Tahnee Sims at a Save Our Sons charity gala, raising money for Duchenne muscular dystrophy. The singer couldn't wipe the smile of his face all night!

http://d3lp4xedbqa8a5.cloudfront.net...ter&quality=75

https://www.instagram.com/p/BZIQtUCAcyY/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BZIreJ8g1Wp/

Tahnee has been by his side throughout Johnnyâs whole ordeal.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BZGLYalFo9d/

Speaking to Nova FMâs Fitzy and Wippa recently, Johnny recalled the moment he knew something was wrong with his health: âMy head was throbbing, it felt like a fire was burning inside,â he said. âI was slurring my words so we went to hospital and doctors put me on a drip.â

Doctors ran tests throughout the night, and the diagnosis was a scary shock. 

âAround 8am the next day, they called her [Tahnee] and said you need to get down here immediately because Johnny has a brain tumour. She was in absolute tears,â Johnny said. âBy this stage, I had slowly slipped into a coma and needed emergency surgery.â

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXl7r5-AH1S/

âThe tumour was 7cm big â it was huge,â he continued. âThe neurosurgeon said it couldâve been growing anywhere from two to 10 years.â

Surgery removed 95% of the tumour and now Johnny will undergo radiotherapy to remove the remaining 5%, followed by six months of chemotherapy.

We're wishing Johnny a speedy recovery!

Nowtolove.com.au


..and digital spy article:


*Home and Away star Johnny Ruffo makes first red carpet appearance since brain cancer diagnosis

He attended a charity gala in Sydney over the weekend.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...cer-diagnosis/

----------

TaintedLove (19-09-2017), tammyy2j (19-09-2017)

----------


## kaz21

This could explain, he behaviour over the last few years. All the trouble with the law.

----------

Pantherboy (19-09-2017), TaintedLove (19-09-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Herald Sun* article. It is a subscriber only article, so I can't post the link here. Johnny Ruffo, who previously played Chris Harrington on Home & Away, is to make a 6 episode guest appearance in Neighbours:


*Ex-Home And Away Johnny Ruffo joins Neighbours cast for six-episode stint
One of Home And Awayâs most famous faces is trading Summer Bay for Ramsey Street and in a bid to shake things up in suburbs. Take a look at how Johnny Ruffoâs time on the soap will unfold.* 

Johnny Ruffo says he has checked off the Australian soap quinella after joining Neighbours for a guest appearance. 

The actor and singer was a regular on Home And Away for more than three years and has now filmed a short stint on Ramsay St.

âI was down in Melbourne around March and it was great,ââ Ruffo said.

âItâs very fast moving. I thought Home And Away was quick but Neighbours was so much quicker. You canât mess around, they were such professionals. I really enjoyed it.

âItâs just Australian royalty, those two shows. It was such an incredible experience and now Iâm fortunate to have been on both shows.â

Ruffo will appear in scenes from June 8, for a six-episode guest appearance, playing the role of Owen who first appears as a prison guard, but then it emerges he is an accomplice for Andrea, played by Madeleine West.

âYou never know I might get a call back,ââ Ruffo said.

âItâs a pretty interesting storyline and itâs a very different character to what Iâve previously played.â

Ruffo was given the all clear from cancer last year after a two-year battle with brain cancer.

âThe last few scans have been positive so Iâve just got to keep staying healthy and every time I get a check up they move it out,ââ he said.

âThe last one was every three months and now itâs moved to six months which is good news.

âAt the time it was tough, but itâs in the past now and just focusing on the future.â

----------


## Pantherboy

Unfortunately Johnny Ruffo's brain cancer has returned.


Johnny Ruffo reveals brain cancer has returned
The entertainment industry has rallied around former Home and Away star Johnny Ruffo, who revealed his brain cancer has returned.

https://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...3446e9a3f7802f

ussie star Johnny Ruffo has revealed his brain cancer has returned.

The former X-Factor and Home And Away star posted on Instagram he had suffered an ?unexpected week of seizures and excruciating headaches?.

?It is with a heavy heart that i have to let you know i now have another huge battle ahead of me as my brain cancer has returned, though i will dig deep and beat this s**t disease again #*******cancer,? he wrote.

It comes three years after the 32-year-old underwent lifesaving surgery to remove a 7cm tumour.

He shared a picture alongside his girlfriend Tahnee Sims, to break the news to his 220,000 followers.

Michael ?Wippa? Wipfli led the well wishes to the star, writing: ?We?re all here for you buddy. Sending love,.?

Aussie actor Lincoln Lewis wrote in the comments, ?F**k man we?re all here with you and cheering you on!!!?

His fellow Home and Away co-stars also rallied around Ruffo, with Lynne McGranger saying: ?See you tomorrow my strong, sassy, politically incorrect, warrior friend?, while Ada Nicodemou said: ?You are so incredibly strong and brave and you will beat this once again?.

In September 2017 Ruffo recalled being at home with a severe headache and then waking up three days later with 27 staples, a tube and a bag of brain fluid coming out of his head.

https://www.instagram.com/p/CDlLJU5l...ource=ig_embed

He told radio hosts Fitzy & Wippa he?d been getting headaches for years but, ?put it down to drinking too much.?

He said it was a normal Sunday afternoon and he had, ?this really bad headache? so he headed to the doctor who gave him some medication which ?didn?t do anything?.

Ruffo was lying on the couch, his head absolutely throbbing.

He said, ?It felt like there was a fire inside?.

?I tried to talk to the missus and I slurred all my words and mixed them all up.?

Miss Sims took him to emergency where he was put on a drip and given the devastating diagnosis.

The next day he had emergency surgery and a rare 7cm malignant stage three oligodendroglioma was removed.


And:
Home and Away's Johnny Ruffo, 32, reveals his brain cancer has returned following 'a week of seizures and excruciating headaches' as he vows to 'beat it' again three years after life-saving surgery.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-returned.html

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article - sad Johnny Ruffo news/update:


Johnny Ruffo's heartbreaking confession about girlfriend Tahnee Sims as he reveals his cancer is terminal
''At some point it will get me.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...terminal-74549

Home and Away star Johnny Ruffo has given his most heartbreaking update yet on his cancer battle.
On Monday night, the 34-year-old sat down with The Project's Carrie Bickmore, where he revealed his brain cancer is terminal.
Johnny, who found fame on The X Factor in 2011 before landing a role on Home and Away, was diagnosed with a brain tumour in 2017.

In 2019, Johnny revealed he was all-clear of the disease, but sadly in November the following year, he shared the devastating news that his cancer had returned.
Since then, he's kept his loyal followers up to date on every step of his cancer journey.
"At some point it will get me, but I'm still fighting, still kicking on," Johnny told Carrie, whose husband Greg Lange died of cancer in 2010.
"Looking up my diagnosis and my tumour, the average life expectancy was three years. And for me it's now been five years.

"I'm already winning. My goal now is to try and help as many people as I can and also live a happy life."
Johnny, whose new memoir No Finish Line came out today, said he is worried about how his long-term girlfriend Tahnee Sims will cope without him.
"You can only imagine how difficult it's been for her. What plays in my head a lot is, I hate to say this, how hard it may be for her if something does happen to me," the actor said.
"So, it's something that I don't want to think about. It just gets me a little bit emotional about it because I know at some point something will happen, whether it's, you know, a month from now or 10 years from now or 20 years."

Earlier this year, Johnny praised Tahnee for sticking by his side during the toughest years of his life.
"Without her I may not be here," Johnny told Now To Love.
"She was the one who made me get in the car [to go to hospital] when it [the headaches] first happened. And she's encouraging me to do things. She keeps me active, getting me to go for runs and swims."



Also:

Home and Away's Johnny Ruffo opens up about terminal brain cancer diagnosis
Home and Away star Johnny Ruffo has opened up about his brain cancer battle in an emotional interview after confirming his diagnosis is terminal earlier this month

https://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz/...opens-27863627


Home and Away's Johnny Ruffo, 34, says he's losing his memory from terminal brain cancer
Home and Away actor Johnny Ruffo, 34, said he is losing his memory and struggles with speaking, after revealing his brain cancer is terminal

https://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebri...fo-34-27865372

----------

Perdita (31-08-2022)

----------


## thestud2k7

this is so sad 

at such young age too tragic

----------

Pantherboy (31-08-2022), Perdita (31-08-2022)

----------

